

Show HN: Quick side-project. Tweet text as an image. - simondlr
http://www.tweetimg.com/

======
simondlr
Considering that images were now auto-displayed, wanted to make something
where you can tweet text as an image. It seems that Twitter doesn't auto-
display pics from 3rd-party apps (which seems like a reasonable measure). So
it is not as cool as it could've been. Source is on github if you want to play
with it.

